# No upload speed, download is fine



## taras82

About 2 months or so ago, my upload speed just pretty much stopped working. Nothing changed with my PC/modem/router, so I don't know what happened. My download speed is FINE, fast like it's always been(over 20 Mbps). I can upload a file maybe 500KB or lower, but it takes several minutes. If I try to upload anything bigger, it doesn't work(errors/gets stuck). 

It's not my PC because I have the same problem on my tablet and ipod.
It's not the router because I tested it by just hooking up the modem directly to my PC.

At speedtest.net, it just gets stuck on the upload test and never gives me results.

I rent my modem from Comcast. Should I just bring this modem in and get a new one? Or could the problem be something else?


----------



## JMPC

I assume you've powered the modem on and off.

If it's still bad after power cycling you might be able to have them check it remotely. If they still can't fix it, have it replaced.


----------



## taras82

JMPC said:


> I assume you've powered the modem on and off.
> 
> If it's still bad after power cycling you might be able to have them check it remotely. If they still can't fix it, have it replaced.


Yep I've done that many times.

What could cause the download speed to be fine, but no upload? It's so weird. I've never had this problem before.

It has to be the modem, right?

Yeah I'm just going to go to Comcast and have them give me a new modem.


----------



## orin654

I have comcast too, and I am in Miami Florida. For the past 2 weeks my upload has been dead. I cant upload any pictures, Speedtest wont even start with the upload portion. I called comcast and they say everything looks great on my end. Tell me if the new modem fixes the problem.


----------



## taras82

orin654 said:


> I have comcast too, and I am in Miami Florida. For the past 2 weeks my upload has been dead. I cant upload any pictures, Speedtest wont even start with the upload portion. I called comcast and they say everything looks great on my end. Tell me if the new modem fixes the problem.


I'm in Miami too...hmm. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Any other computers that are having the same issue?

How's your direct connection to the Modem bypassing the Router?


----------



## Deceptivewrath

Just encountered the same problem tonight. I am experiencing the same symptoms everyone here has described. However I'm in the middle of New Mexico so I'm sure that being Miami is not the problem. I'm calling Comcast tomorrow and if I get a different reply than orin654 I'll be sure to let all of you know.


----------



## 2xg

Hello...If you need an assistance you may create your own Thread. Thanks.


Deceptivewrath said:


> Just encountered the same problem tonight. I am experiencing the same symptoms everyone here has described. However I'm in the middle of New Mexico so I'm sure that being Miami is not the problem. I'm calling Comcast tomorrow and if I get a different reply than orin654 I'll be sure to let all of you know.


----------

